
AV1 Update: Mythbusters Edition [video] - clouddrover
https://vimeo.com/340707000#t=24m54s
======
clouddrover
Slides:
[https://people.xiph.org/~negge/NYC2019.pdf](https://people.xiph.org/~negge/NYC2019.pdf)

